# Neiko tools?



## mrbeetwelve (Feb 3, 2006)

Im looking for a good professional quality 3/8 dr torque wrench that I'll only have to buy once. I cant exactly afford to go and spend a couple hundred bucks right now on a mac or snap-on. I came across some on ebay made by Nieko tools usa. Does anyone have anything to say about this brand? Any input appreciated. thanks.


----------



## Lyzic (Jan 29, 2006)

I bought a 1/2 drive torque wrench off of ebay, boston industrial i think the name brand is. Cost me about $60, has a lifetime warranty on it. So far it's worked like a top, and even if it breaks 10 years down the road or whatever, hey, I can still get a couple for the price of a used Snap On.

I watched snap on auctions for a while, you can snag a torque wrench on there for like $80 if you wait


----------

